
Ask HN: What to chose as a framework for MVP for expirienced developer - WindSong
Last five year I spent for writing code in exchange for money. Mostly my experience based on building large enterprise solutions in Java, and I have some production experience with Scala and Android.<p>I have got several ideas for as a side project, side business, startups, doesn&#x27;t matter how to call it, and looking for the best framework to do it. All the stuff is actually web projects, so there are no super fancy requirements. 
Unfortunately, nothing from my past could help me to decide because I did not really have an experience in creating MVP.<p>As many of you know, Java not really suit for this purpose, because if I want to create even small functionality require you to write an enormous amount of boilerplate code. Java has some other disadvantages, for example very expensive developers if I&#x27;d like to scale in future and JVM eats a lot of memory, that is not so good for bootstrapping(but it is minor one).<p>There is one interesting way based on my experience - pick Scala, but despite extremely friendly syntax there will be no way to scale in future and hire developers to help me. And there is a very easy to cross the line between good, readable and boilerplate less code and &lt;||&gt;(spaceship operator).<p>I have 3 essential requirements:<p>1) Easy and fast development for a single developer  
2) Easy to work on the code base as a team  
3) Scalable and good performance<p>I read probably the whole internet about this topic and not I have in mind 2 major options:<p>1) Ruby On Rails
2) Play Framework<p>I don&#x27;t have any reliable experience with any of this frameworks, so I need your help to make such an important decision.
======
mehra
Have you considered Jhipster
([https://jhipster.github.io/](https://jhipster.github.io/)). JHipster is a
Yeoman generator, used to create a Spring Boot + AngularJS project.

Lot of the boiler plate code generation across the stack is done for you.

Its using Spring so will need to use Java. Definitely work checking out.

